# adjusting greddy type s blow off valve help



## GT2871RBLUBIRD (Oct 25, 2007)

i am in the process of trying to adjust my greddy type s blow off valve to not get a flutter sound\compressor surge and nothing is working. first it was too soft and it fluttered. then it was too tight and it got compressor surge.

im running only the top nipple isthat the problem? should i use both nipples?

whats the deal? im running 8.5psi


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GT2871RBLUBIRD said:


> i am in the process of trying to adjust my greddy type s blow off valve to not get a flutter sound\compressor surge and nothing is working. first it was too soft and it fluttered. then it was too tight and it got compressor surge.
> 
> im running only the top nipple isthat the problem? should i use both nipples?
> 
> whats the deal? im running 8.5psi


You need use a vacuum pump and gauge to adjust it correctly. FIrst and foremost are you recirculating it?


----------



## GT2871RBLUBIRD (Oct 25, 2007)

no im running aem ems not recirculating


----------

